

Breakthrough Prize announced by Silicon Valley entrepreneurs - laurent123456
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2013/feb/20/breakthrough-prize-silicon-valley-entrepreneurs

======
skosuri
$3M each. Winners include Cori Bargmann, David Botstein, Lew Cantley, Hans
Clevers, Titia de Lange, Napoleone Ferrara, Eric Lander, Charles Sawyers, Bert
Vogelstein, Bob Weinberg, Shinya Yamanaka

